# Free plants! Local pick-up DFWAPC.



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just did a huge trim in my big tank. I have the following plants

Ranunuculus inundatus
Hygro. pinnatifida
Nympheae maculata
Anubias barterii nana "gold"
Anubias lancelota
Nesaea pediciallata gold
Eleocharis belem
Egleria fluctans
Eleocharis belem


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Texgal, Can I get a small quantity of Eleocharis belem
Nympheae maculata
Eleocharis belem
Nesaea pediciallata gold

I will be able to pickup on Saturday


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Eleocharis "belem" that's the mini dwarf hair grass right? I would like some, who could get that for me, and meet me half away.

oh Robert, can you play ups deliver man, and get some of it for me, and bring it to your work, and i'll stop by your work....


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Robert, If you can pick up some for me and Joey, I will pick up from you and meet Joey halfway and give him his half.

Think of the amount of gas savings of all this put together....good for the environment....


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

where are you located?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> where are you located?


Jason she is in joshua which is an hour and 1/2 from us. get to 820 and 35w then go south on 35 for about 30 mins...

Robert is in the next city down close to Drinda that's why i ask if robert, if he wouldn't mind picking them up... he works by the air port.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

the dfw airport??


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

jasonmemo said:


> the dfw airport??


Yep. I just met him there today.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, I have no problem stopping by her house and taking them with me to work. I can pickup Wednesday evening from Texgal.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Robert, I will pickup from you Thursday morning. What do u think?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm back up grr. any way, so pick up the plants thuresday, okay.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes. I can meet you by dna


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sure. Morning time at my work is fine.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

oops, robert I got to go do something tomorrow afternoon that I almost forgot about, if you think hard you know what it is. would meeting some where work, along 635/35 or where ever work?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

My work place is the best place for me. I got everything picked up for you all.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> My work place is the best place for me. I got everything picked up for you all.


okay I'll try my best, to get there before you leave. when are you leaving work today?


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Joey, I am heading there anyway for some work. I can pickup and then we can meet somewhere between coppell and plano (maybe DNA)


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

powerslayer said:


> Joey, I am heading there anyway for some work. I can pickup and then we can meet somewhere between coppell and plano (maybe DNA)


Thank you thank you, that would work great if you could pick them up, and then we could meet some where along 190, or 121. Thanks.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Plants delivered to Powerslayer for distribution.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Aj, I texted you. I could meet some where long 190/121/ or your house.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have the trimmings now, if any but wants some text me, or pm.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

joey, could you spare me some? if there are some species that i don't have?


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

TexGal, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE PLANTS.!!!

Robert, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE SAFE TRANSPORT OF THE.!!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> joey, could you spare me some? if there are some species that i don't have?


yep, sure can... lots of plants.. I only wanted the hair grass, I'll bring the rest to you.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks alot!


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

oh and i have some christmass moss for you powerslayer if you want some.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Jason, when can I pickup?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

mmm...i'm free...next monday


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I still have all these plants, no place to put them so, who ever wants them let me know, i'm going to drop the off at jason memo's if no one speaks up soon.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Take them to a local fish store if no one wants them. At least they won't die there. That's what I was going to do it no one claimed them.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'm claiming them


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> i'm claiming them


When can I drop them off then? I'll text you , I don't have the space 
For all of them. I'm about to go to DNA or the fish gallery and donate them.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Jason memo has all the plants now.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i got the plants!!
wow so much!
i can't wait till i find a scape for it! 
Thank you guys


----------

